# On The Road



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great crossing on Tues night from Rosslare to Cherbourg calm seas and cabin upgrade with Stenaline as not many onboard.

No border check issues with our new Irish passports and IRL branded van.

Quick run down to Falaise and parked up outside William the Conqueror’s Castle.

Headed to the Aire at Reginac Sur Indre today but road was blocked for access to village.

Plan B, headed 8 miles on to an Aire in Loches. Sun shining, short dander into town and some liquid refreshment. (eat your heart out Barryd)

See pics of Loches attached.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd better give you a 🙋👋 so I get notifications of where you are.
Feels like winter here 😱


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Terry


Great post. Sounds like a very successful start to your trip. Very jealous.



Pity Leffe was 'Blonde' not Rituel, so Barry will be only half p*ssed off - maybe a second one tomorrow will sort it.


Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Great post. Sounds like a very successful start to your trip. Very jealous.
> 
> ...


Always preferred blondes but don't tell the misses : - D

Forgot to say saw a few yellow vest encampments along the road but only one was manned.

Diesel at road side stations in the €1:55s although filled a tank at supermarket €1:40.

Roads really quiet never got through Le Mans so quickly.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Loche is looking lovely. Better weather than I'm having here in Salzburg.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We stayed a couple of nights at Loches last September, very nice, bit of a pain though if you need to move to get some water as it is over at the other site. Very busy aires when we were there, vans parked everywhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Great post. Sounds like a very successful start to your trip. Very jealous.
> 
> ...


No, I like both. Rituel is like Blonde on steroids. 

Can everybody stop posting photos of Leffe! I havent got any and I cant drink it at the moment anyway. 

Bah!

Have a good trip Terry.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Devonboy said:


> We stayed a couple of nights at Loches last September, very nice, bit of a pain though if you need to move to get some water as it is over at the other site. Very busy aires when we were there, vans parked everywhere.


Thanks DB, we have previously stayed in the Citadel campsite at the top of the town and did notice a service point in the car park outside it.

The Aire we are on has the river to one side and a non electrified railway on the other side, but since yesterday when we arrived not one train has gone by ?

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Can everybody stop posting photos of Leffe! I havent got any and I cant drink it at the moment anyway.
> 
> Bah!
> 
> Have a good trip Terry.


Why for you can't drink Barfs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gout and on diet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a shame, but a slimmer Barfy will live longer, and have less knee trouble, and less gout.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never mind about the cold beer Terry, I hope you´re getting warmer temperatures than we are, it feels colder than winter with a biting wind and temperatures. only +6°c, last week it was +19°c.:frown2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Never mind about the cold beer Terry, I hope you´re getting warmer temperatures than we are, it feels colder than winter with a biting wind and temperatures. only +6°c, last week it was +19°c./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


Parked up at Neris Les Bains now, just south of Montlucon. Sitting out catching some rays,18 degrees.

Had a good run here except for a tailgating HGV driver, gave him a couple of opportunities to pass but he refused until I was following a cement tanker up a hill and tried to pass us both. He got up along side us but ran out of umph, then tried to force me to slow by indicating in. Eventually he had to fall back.

Tailgating resumed on a twisted section, I eventually passed the tanker he soon followed nearly colliding with an oncoming car. On the next straight I slowed right down to let the plonker pass, too young to die at the hands of a Spanish trucker.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Following with interest - where are you headed ?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Thanks DB, we have previously stayed in the Citadel campsite at the top of the town and did notice a service point in the car park outside it.
> 
> The Aire we are on has the river to one side and a non electrified railway on the other side, but since yesterday when we arrived not one train has gone by ?
> 
> Terry


Yes very strange no trains passed while we were there also. If you walk back down the road & look through he trees on the left there are some very large fish.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> Following with interest - where are you headed ?


Spain, next stop tomorrow is the Aire in La Canourgue just off the A75, north of Millau.

Then on to Narbonne on Sunday, before our destination Torredembarra on Monday.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

La Canourgue Aire as planned, great run down from Neris Les Bains with blue skies and sunshine all the way.

Bit of a street party at the shop beside the Aire, tables on the pavement with a barbecue going, interestingly they also had two cows and a calf fenced in with barriers beside them ?? Bet they got nervous once the bardy was lit.

Nice dander up the town for a few beers and to bring back some nice French sticky pastries.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That looks lovely Terry - and warm!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Headed inland today following Jean's religious theme and hit the Chapels and Cathedrals, little incident in Montblanc's Cathedral as the old dears on the door forgot about us inside and locked us in. :surprise: 

Probably sussed out we were in need of divine intervention. :grin2:

Couldn't pass the Sticky Bun shop. :laugh:

Terry


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gout. Suffered for nearly 40 years. Now take 100mg alopurinol every day. 

Other than a strict limit to eating no more than 5 mussels at a sitting.......no more gout
Bill


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

dghr272 said:


> Parked up at Neris Les Bains now, just south of Montlucon. Sitting out catching some rays,18 degrees.
> 
> Had a good run here except for a tailgating HGV driver, gave him a couple of opportunities to pass but he refused until I was following a cement tanker up a hill and tried to pass us both. He got up along side us but ran out of umph, then tried to force me to slow by indicating in. Eventually he had to fall back.
> 
> ...


There's been a post on Facebook today with someone having the same issue travelling through France with a tailgating HGV also refusing to pass


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> old dears on the door forgot about us inside and locked us in. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> 
> Probably sussed out we were in need of divine intervention. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> ...


I do sometimes worry about that Terry! Glad you survived!

Not too many churches around me now at Zaton Holiday Park. But I have my grandchildren - who needs more?!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wee tour inland again today twisting climb up to Siurana hilltop village to a bar with a viewing area with stunning views. Made feel quite inadequate as the cyclists powered up to the summit. Tour de France climb stuff. Then down to the lake below for a relaxing lunch.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Wee tour inland again today twisting climb up to Siurana hilltop village to a bar with a viewing area with stunning views. Made feel quite inadequate as the cyclists powered up to the summit. Tour de France climb stuff. Then down to the lake below for a relaxing lunch.
> 
> Terry


Am I missing something here Terry, what do you use to make your wee tours, bike, bus, shanks pony ? 
(Having a little giggle about the wee meaning) 😖


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Wee tour inland again today twisting climb up to Siurana hilltop village to a bar with a viewing area with stunning views. Made feel quite inadequate as the cyclists powered up to the summit. Tour de France climb stuff. Then down to the lake below for a relaxing lunch.
> ...


We use a wee hire car Jan.

Quite common for us Ulster folk to 'wee'.

It does get a few strange looks when inviting some of our foreign friends on site to "join us for a wee drink".

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well given the weather today just checked out the beach near the local marina and another the far side of Altafulla.

A couple of nice trikes too.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tarragona today, bit of shopping by my better half and lunch.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely weather Terry. Do you hire the car by the day, or week?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Lovely weather Terry. Do you hire the car by the day, or week?


This time for a week, Better value by the week or longer.

We regularly use Sixt, and as a good customer we get free upgrades when available.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Trip up to Barcelona for a couple of days, what an amazing city.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it just!

Even more exciting when you (accidentally) drive through it in your motorhome!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Got attacked when I got off the city tour bus at the bottom of La Rambla.
He released me once he heard my Belfast accent.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Those photos bring back so many happy memories Terry - barring the 1st!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Back to doing are own cooking and dishes now, on recommendation of the site owners here we had a meal in Can Culleretes (little spoons) one of the oldest Catalan restaurants in Barcelona. Just amazing and well worth a visit for anyone going to Barcelona.

We struck up a conversation with an American couple at the next table, turned out he’d just spent two weeks in Belfast for his company, he couldn’t get over how welcoming and fun it was and he’ll be back for a holiday now, he was of African decent and his name was Patrick, he did explain his mother had a great sense of humour!

Bumped into an American gentlemen of Japanese decent in our hotel lift, he picked my accent up immediately and explained Ireland is his favourite destination and that he has visited all over three times.

It really is a small world. :- D

Terry


----------

